

Comic Sans Criminal - msohcw
http://www.comicsanscriminal.com/

======
cedrichurst
Comic Sans also comes from a pre anti-aliasing era in personal computing. If
you viewed it on a 640x480 display with no aliasing, it's actually slightly
more readable than other fonts like Times New Roman. See about 3:50 into this
presentation:

<http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=4X4f83C8ANg>

